# Buying New Wheels, Why Is It So Hard.....



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good afternoon all!

I have searched and read and searched and read and now I am ready to pull the trigger and buy some new wheels and tires for my 2005 28RSS.

I am going to move up to a 15" wheel and tire. I have read about the cautions of having a wheel that is rated to hold the same or higher pressure as the tire I choose, my issue is finding them in the style I like. I have done some web searching for various styles but am worried that I may be looking at something that will not work on my trailer. So I have a few questions:

1. Will most car/truck wheels work for our campers? 
2. Many of the wheels I have found don't have a designation for the PSI they can handle? Is there a way I can decipher this information?
3. If any of you that have purchased wheels, can you please send me the link to the web page or the name brand and size of the wheels you purchased?

I plan to purchase either Maxxis or Kumho tires, these seem to be the most popular and well respected brands on the board. I am looking at moving to load range D, up from the 14" load range C tires that came on the trailer.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. Any pictures of your tires and wheels would also be great, since I am still trying to decide on the "look" for my camper.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

1stTimeAround said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I have searched and read and searched and read and now I am ready to pull the trigger and buy some new wheels and tires for my 2005 28RSS.
> 
> ...


http://www.etrailer.com/


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I found good pricing and service here http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com/site/1284278/page/549659


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I found good pricing and service here http://www.trailerti...278/page/549659


Wow! Looking at some of the wheels on the site makes me want a new set just because! I'll put this in my Favorites folder for future use. Thanks!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning all!

I figured I would bring this topic full circle and let you all know about my purchase.

After much research and advice from lots of sources, I purchased the following:

(5) 225/75/15 Carlisle Radials, Load Range D
(5) Allied Wheel Components Series 870 Trailer Wheel

I purchased from Discount Tire (.com). I dealt with Sam, who I would recommend working with if you have the need. I purchased all 5 tires over the phone and they were shipped to my house in less than a week, mounted, balanced, and with all hardware. I installed them myself.

Thanks to all that provided assistance and advice. I can already tell just by the way the trailer sits on these wheels and tires that I will enjoy them much more the the 14 inch load range C tires that came on the camper. I always felt that the load C tires looked soft.

We will be taking our maiden voyage tomorrow down to Hatteras Island, so hopefully I will be as impressed with the ride as I am with the appearance.

Here are some pics, before and after:


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Those look great! Our last trailer had 14 inchers, but there wasn't enough room to go to 15's. Lot's more tire options with the 15's, and they look like they fit your trailer perfectly.

Have fun in Hatteras. We often head down to Frisco Woods for Thanksgiving, but can't make it this year. I hope Sandy didn't screw everything up too much - heard there was lots of damage to the road.


----------

